# 240sx header question



## FrontierTuner (Aug 30, 2004)

I own 98 nissan frontier which has the american 240sx engine (ka24de). And was wondering if a performance header for a 98 240sx engine fit in my truck


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Here is the only performance header worth buying


----------



## FrontierTuner (Aug 30, 2004)

*240sx header (yes header not turbo but header) question*

thanks Caveman on the turbo kit for a 240sx but, I still need to know if a performance header that fits the 240sx ka24de will fit in my Frontier ka24de anyone might know?


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

It will mount up to the head, but I dunno about any other clearance issues. Such as fittng up with the existing exhuast systsem.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

u should be able to make it fit with a custom exhaust system


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

my point by posting that was you might as well save your money to buy a turbo kit rather than waste it on a header that does nothing. I can't justify the price of a header for 3hp on that motor.


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

FrontierTuner said:


> I own 98 nissan frontier which has the american 240sx engine (ka24de). And was wondering if a performance header for a 98 240sx engine fit in my truck


-
Do not try the header setup for the Car.. The cost to make it work is 
not worth the total output. 
Try these 2 sites: www.spencerlowracing.com and of course www.jimwolftechnologies.com ( I think that is correct )


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

FrontierTuner said:


> I own 98 nissan frontier which has the american 240sx engine (ka24de). And was wondering if a performance header for a 98 240sx engine fit in my truck


-
Do not try the header setup for the Car.. The cost to make it work is 
not worth the total output. 
Try these 2 sites: www.spencerlowracing.com and of course www.jimwolftechnologies.com ( I think that is correct )


----------

